# Lost Yellow Lab in St Vrain outside of Lyons



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

We lost our dog a few years back, but kept looking and looking. Tried all the different city and county dog pounds, facebook, neighborhood websites, ASPCA, but we ended having her found for us on craiglist 10 days later. Note she was found in the "for sale" part not the "lost and found" part after someone matched our "lost" photo with the "for sale" photo. 

Best of luck finding her.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Looks like he was found. Hope this is your pup.
https://www.longmontleader.com/news...ow-lab-that-had-been-missing-for-days-2416921


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

This made my day! We need some stories with happy endings right now.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Awesome!!! Glad to hear your fur baby make it home!!!!


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

Great news! Glad your pup is back home safe!


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Incredible!!
That is one lucky dawg. How the hell did he get up that cliff???


----------



## KimW (Sep 1, 2004)

Yayayayay!


----------

